# Why are Curvicep dwarf cichlids not amazingly popular ??



## Zincubus (Apr 5, 2008)

Just bought a beautiful pair of Curviceps cichlids and can't understand why they are not extremely popular .

They are dwarf cichlids and as such VERY attractive and interesting to watch.

They are so peaceful and gentle much calmer than my Rams or even Borelli cichlids.

http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_curviceps.php

PS They are kept in my community tank.
Any thoughts ??.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

Im not sure, you dont see them too often in stores, but they are not rare. I've never kept them, but it could have something to do with size, being one of the larger dwarfs? Maybe its because they are peaceful and therefore not cichlid enough for some people?

I really have no idea, I have seen them a few times, but opted for apisto's instead...dont really know why though.


----------



## andrew__ (Aug 5, 2006)

no idea. I see them around from time to time and in stores they never really look too great in stores which might have something to do with it. They're pretty high on my list of fish I'd like to keep once I have a fishroom, low on my list of fish to get before then. Definitely a nice looking fish though when they aren't stressed.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

If I ever saw them I'd get them... The only latacara (spelling?) I've seen here are the Thayeri - and they get too big for my tank (6" or more according to literature I've seen). The curviceps and dorsigera are the ones I would want!


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

I've never seen them out here on the west coast, but all of the SA's seem to sort of dwindle towards this end of the country, if I ever did I'd likely set up a tank for them.


----------



## CHK (Jan 12, 2007)

So strange that you should mention it. My LFS just got a stock in this week and the dominant chap already has the blue sheen on the lower half. I might just jump for a pair


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *Zincubus*,

I have two pair in my community tank at the moment. Dominant pair are currently guarding 5 day old fry, and have them stashed inside a log. Sub-dominant pair are on day 2 of guarding thier first spawn.

As to why they aren't that popular. *andrew__* got it right, in that they always look very washed out in LFS. Mine were pretty ordinary when I bought them, but really coloured up once they settled in my community tank. Thier colours are subtle, untill they start breeding, then they go really dark, blue, purple and black.

I have my mine in with Geophagus sp. araguaia "orange head" and Apistogramma agassizii.

Dominant male guarding eggs. They eggs are on the rear bottom rock, they biege patch.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I have never seen these in a pet store before going on 12+ years here. Somes fish show up as them, but either end up being L. dorsigera or L. thayeri. Deffinately on my wish list of fish for now.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Apparently, they are bred by the thousands in the far east. I have only seen them once locally. i guess it depends where you live as to whether you will see them.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Good point ... we probably see dorsigera more becuase it does better in the harder, higher pH water fish farms in florida ... were curviceps need that softer, more acidic water of the asian fish farms.


----------



## bernreuther (Jan 29, 2007)

I have wanted a pair forever, ever since I first saw that photo in the link above. I've never seen them around here, except for one bag of <1" fry at a recent swap, but those were far too small to go in my tank.

Since I go to my local fish places pretty often and I've never seen any of them, my guess as to why they're not popular is just that the suppliers are for some reason holding out on us. I think I'm going to start a campaign to have them get a bunch from their supplier. I'm sure they could make good money on them, since they can be sold even to the type of people who have the basic 20g tanks with platies and guppies.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

They are the cheapest SA cichlid you can buy over here, AUS$10. However only one Aquarium store usually carries them, as most people think they are very ordinary.

I spent months and months looking for Laetacara dorsigerus, and trying to persuade numerous LFS is import some for me. No one was interested. Then one day I walk into a LFS on the otherside of town, which everyone here recognises as the best LFS in the city, and they have 5 wild caught L. curviceps in one tank. Well frustrated at not having any luck with getting some dorsigerus, I bought them. Even at the LFS they looked mutch better than those I normally see. That was about 7 or 8 months ago now.

Then last month two LFS here got in a shipment of wild caught L. dorsigerus. ****, I don't have the tank space for them.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I had a pair in my planted tank once. They were always availabled at my LFS. (And they did look very pale in the store tanks.) I liked them, but they were very shy and not very good eaters. I eventually re-homed them as I got tired of chasing them around the tank showering them with food!


----------



## Zincubus (Apr 5, 2008)

They swim around together most of the time and I understand that they mate for life .... sounds fun !


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

I've got a pair of curviceps...paid $3/ea. at a local LFS 

They aren't that peaceful (wait until breeding time), eat plants, and disturb substrate a lot. I can't recommend them for planted tanks, but they are great for your typical "fish tank" and should be more popular given their small size and absolutely stunning looks.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

> I've got a pair of curviceps...paid $3/ea. at a local LFS


I .... hate ... you ... :x

:lol:

All the ones I've ever bought end up being dorsigera instead. Which I like, but I want to see the blue color on DeadFishFloatings male, not the red of dorsigeras!!!

And we want more pics of your dwarf rack from way back when macclellan!!


----------



## macclellan (Nov 30, 2006)

Heh. I'll try and post some pics of the rack this weekend. opcorn:

If only my wife had such a nice rack....stop drooling boys. :drooling:


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

macclellan said:


> I've got a pair of curviceps...paid $3/ea. at a local LFS
> 
> They aren't that peaceful (wait until breeding time), eat plants, and disturb substrate a lot. I can't recommend them for planted tanks, but they are great for your typical "fish tank" and should be more popular given their small size and absolutely stunning looks.


Wow *macclellan* you must of had a _disturbed_ pair. Mine practically live 24/7 in amongst the thin val, each pair guarding thier spawning rock. Each pair is practically inseperrable, so I can believe they mate for life.

Mine will chase the corys if they get to close to thier spawning rocks, and some times try and face down the larger geos, but over all they are pretty mild, even when it comes to face offs between the two evenly matched males.


----------



## langosh (Aug 24, 2006)

IÂ´ve got a pair of Laetacara dorsigera and I found them to be very very mild. I initially housed them with a pair of Anomalochromis thomasi but they kept pestering them so I had to move them to my geo tank. Male and female really stick together all the time and already spawned once but no fry yet. Male just threatened geos during spawning but didnâ€™t try to attack them seriously at all (didnâ€™t even get close to the state of my apistogramma cacatuoides female, which got really fierce when guarding eggs/fry). I love their breeding dress - very dark with reddish bellies and iridescent blue/green tales - truly different from washed out colours in the pet shop. I recommend them to all cichlid lovers...
Roman


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

I have some diferent experiences and noticed they can be quit aggressive during spawning! They turn almost black and attacked my hand at 2 foot distance from eggs and wigglers. One male refused to let go and tried to tear my finger apart :lol: So the CAN display quit some temperament!


----------



## huzz_tm (Apr 18, 2008)

I agree, they are such lovely fish!

They look really drab when you see them in LFS, but my 4 F1 Laetacara Dorsigera are really nice characters!










Hope you like!


----------



## pmcbar (Dec 12, 2006)

After reading this thread I just picked up 3 Laetacara curviceps at of all places Petsmart.
They were the last 3 they had and were on clearence for $4.99 each. One looked full grown the other 2 were about half his/her size. 
A little drab in color compared to the pictures, so we will see how they color up after I have had them for a while.
Thanks to the poster for the heads up on this fish.
By they way they are in a 125 SA planted tank with
8 angels
4 bolivans
12 blood fin tetras
15 neon tetras
6 black neon tetras
2 corys
8 ottos

Still looking to add some apistos


----------



## marge618 (Mar 12, 2006)

Now I want to know more about this fish. Please keep posting pics of adults and fry.

Later,
Marge


----------



## langosh (Aug 24, 2006)

Laetacara dorsigera










Roman


----------



## marge618 (Mar 12, 2006)

langosh said:


> Laetacara dorsigera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A really nice fish! How big is it? And, how big do they get?

Later,
Marge


----------



## langosh (Aug 24, 2006)

It is about 7 cm in total length and I think it can grow up to 9-10 cm.
Roman


----------



## Mbuna Joe (Aug 8, 2006)

Hey DeadFishFloating, where did you pick up the flux capacitor?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Mbuna Joe said:


> Hey DeadFishFloating, where did you pick up the flux capacitor?


hmmm, how did that photo appear there?  Brocken links...


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

After I move at the end of July I'm going to be ordering 6 of these through my LFS. They will be 3.99 each, which I think is a fair deal since the only other place I have seen them charge 5.99 each for them.


----------



## Vinnys_Fish_Room (Jun 10, 2008)

langosh said:


> Laetacara dorsigera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!

Very nice. Going to have to check my lists and get a batch of those guys. Great pic!


----------

